# My 1983 Schwinn Sidewinder



## bikesnbuses (May 16, 2021)

Local pickup only at this time..














						Rare vintage 1983 Scwinn Sidewinder BMX mountain bike crossover 10...
					

Mechanicals have been gone through but bike has not been cleaned or polished . It still has old original gumwall knobbies in great condition. Seat was replaced by original owner years ago(lycra...



					providence.craigslist.org


----------



## BFGforme (May 16, 2021)

Bumball lobbies?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 16, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Bumball lobbies?



Ha!! I missed that. Gum wall knobbies


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 25, 2021)

price drop...trades?


----------

